# 12v fridge fault



## skodaroo (Nov 2, 2009)

hello everybody,help required after first time away.
switched on fridge day before our first outing 12v,stocked with a couple of bottles of Pol Roger,working fine but after parking up noticed it wasnt working,switched to 240v,happy days,but light on master panel not lit,checked fuse not blown,even tried another ,no joy.could there be another fuse elsewhere,ie near battery.
Many thanks.
P.S.weekend went very well,mrs W very impressed how warm it was inside.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Most fridges in Motorhomes will only work on 12v when the engine is running



Alan H


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Your fridge won't work on 12 volt - except when you are driving. It would flatten the battery in no time, and the 12 volt setting is there purely to keep the contents cold en route.

When stationary you have to use either gas or 240 a volt supply.

If you post some more detail about your master panel someone may be able to help, but they are many and varied so make and model will be required.

Dave


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

When you say doesn't work on 12v... neither does mine unless the truck's engine is running.

What model/make fridge have you got?

Does it have an AES functions?


w


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Not sure that I get the whole picture but if your fridge is a normal , not compressor, one then

The 12volt supply will only power the fridge when the vehicle engine is running and the alternator is charging.

the gas will be used when you are stationary ( parked up) and you do not have a mains electricity hook up available.

240v will be used when on a hook up at home or on site.

So which one was not working? :wink:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

there you go four answers for the price of one :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What model? 
Does it work on 12V?
Ditto mains?
Ditto gas?
And how do you know?

Then we can get somewhere!

Dave


----------



## skodaroo (Nov 2, 2009)

*fridge fault*

Thanks for all your reply's,sorry only just replying,busy afternoon.
feel bit of a muppet now.yes fridge was working on 240v before we set off,i thought i'd changed it to 12v before setting off ,but knowing me probably did'nt. worked fine on hook up on arrival will check it out when she returns from a service.
many thanks to you all.


----------

